# CONWISE Generic Bluetooth Dongle Problem !!



## vivekkanu (Oct 24, 2008)

I BROUGHT A BLUETOOTH USB DONGLE. A SMALL CD WAS ALSO GIVEN IN WHICH CONWISE GENERIC BLUETOOTH DEVICE DRIVER AND IVT BLUESOLEIL WAS THERE.
NOW WHEN I PLUGGED THE DONGLE TO USB PORT THEN IT ASKED FOR THE DRIVER THEN I INSTALLED THAT GENERIC DRIVER.
AFTER THAT I INSTALLED BLUESOLEIL. BUT BLUESOLEIL IS UNABLE TO DETECT TTHE DONGLE AND I CANT USE IT BY BLUESOLEIL. PLZ HELP GUYZZ....


----------



## aswin1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Plug in the dongle when PC is on.It will be automatically detected. If not try a different USB slot.


----------

